# router template mystery/misery



## GROOVY (Oct 14, 2012)

I am trying to make a celtic knot inlay I have fashoned a jig and the veneer I cut with it turned out OK but after switching template bushing the recess was too wide. I am using a 1/8 bit and went through the bushing untill the recess was too narrow. none of them provided a suitable fit. What am I doing wrong? Here is a pic of the mess


----------



## del schisler (Oct 20, 2012)

post this over on the http://www.routerforums.com/ you may have to log in before you post ? I have been a menber for yrs. this is about router and template's ect. Bet you will get a answare their also if not here good luck


----------



## GROOVY (Oct 27, 2012)

[attachment=12714]I think this will work,


----------

